
Propel: Machine Learning for JavaScript, a Ryan Dahl Project - espadrine
http://propelml.org/
======
Bondifrench
Nice, would be great to access Nvidia CUDA from NodeJs.

Hope that this library will have the same impact as NodeJs had on the
development of the Javascript ecosystem.

------
cztomsik
Any idea how is the performance vs pytorch?

